# Flex: Pushing back



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

If the logistics employee gives you a cart of packages whose route you find to be inefficient, do you override the employee’s decision and choose a cart whose route is more convenient for you since you are an independent contractor?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No because that usually backfires on me and I picked the wrong one and I get all apartments or something but do what you want


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> No because that usually backfires on me and I picked the wrong one and I get all apartments or something but do what you want


You mean: Each time you choose your own route, they've all ended up being apartments?


----------



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

We used to be able to pick out routes, then two weeks ago they started assigning routes. Depends on the attendant tho, sometimes the attendant would allow you to pick one out of two or three and sometimes there's no choice. Yesterday I was assigned a route with 15 stops for a four hour block....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> You mean: Each time you choose your own route, they've all ended up being apartments?


I mean it's karma


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

The reason I bring this up is because I had a route that was very frustrating. Before scanning the packages, I noticed I was going to two cities. I asked the logistics employee if I could get a cart that would give me a more efficient route. His response was that we're not allowed to pick and choose routes.

As I was delivering, I noticed the route was taking me to _four_ different cities (in three different counties) instead. Two cities each had only one delivery. One of these cities was thirty minutes away. I chose not to deliver it.

When I came back later that day for my second block, I was complaining to another driver about it. He said he refuses to go on routes that don't make sense to him.

I'm going to start taking that approach. They're not our bosses.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> The reason I bring this up is because I had a route that was very frustrating. Before scanning the packages, I noticed I was going to two cities. I asked the logistics employee if I could get a cart that would give me a more efficient route. His response was that we're not allowed to pick and choose routes.
> 
> As I was delivering, I noticed the route was taking me to _four_ different cities (in three different counties) instead. Two cities each had only one delivery. One of these cities was thirty minutes away. I chose not to deliver it.
> 
> ...


Couple things.... Those packages that were many miles away from the rest of your delivery stops,
I'd wager they were mis-sorts and didn't belong in that route anyway. Don't even scan those.
Take them up to the front and tell the pre-departure "these were mis-sorted" and give them to him/her.

This is why you look at each at each package very briefly as you scan and load it to see if it belongs.
You don't have to study it carefully or anything, just a quick couple of seconds look at the zip code
and the filter on the label - either the stacking filter or the sorting filter near the upper right portion
or the bottom left corner, one or the other, to see of it belongs in the pile. Don't even scan it if it's wrong.
Bring it back and say (with confidence) "this is a mis-sort" and hand it to them. They'll match it up or
re-induct it back into the next sort/ next wave.

Other thing. "...you're not allowed to blah blah blah..." is employer speak and as such, it treads on
the contractor relationship. They're used to telling each other what to do and being told what to do.
They can't even tell me to have a nice day. I'll have any kind of day I damn well please, thank you very much.
This is why I would choose to work as contract labor, rather than as company employee.
They are not obligated to offer you anything. If they do, you are not obligated to accept it.

On the other hand, if you were simply told, "this is what we have available at this time",
it is up to you to either choose to accept it or decline some part or all of it, or none of it.
It's the same work, the same packages, the same everything else, but it's how it's offered up
that can be distinguished from another such obligation. They typically aren't this bright.

Almost every time they open their mouth to a contractor, they say something they shouldn't.
I stopped even keeping track of it anymore, since after a while, if you continue to operate
under adverse, improper, or conditions that in some other way are non-compliant, there is
known in contract law a term which inures to the affirmative defense of a party who is in breech
namely, Satisfaction and Accord. In other words, if I continue to regularly accept the conditions
under which I'm asked to operate, even if they differ from the original terms of an agreement,
then I have, by my own pattern of practice and mode of operation, accepted these new conditions
and am otherwise satisfied with being treated that way. Or....just do whatever, either way.

Alright then, court is adjourned..... All rise.....


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Those packages that were many miles away from the rest of your delivery stops,
> I'd wager they were mis-sorts and didn't belong in that route anyway. Don't even scan those.
> Take them up to the front and tell the pre-departure "these were mis-sorted" and give them to him/her.


The excuse I was given when I informed the logistics employee that I was routed to four different cities was that those packages were high-priority items that the customer paid extra for, and were intentionally in my route.

I didn't buy that for one second.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I apologize for the long post. I get carried away sometimes when I put on a black robe
and sit on the bench and pound my gavel . They were bullschittng you.
If those packs were priority, high-priority even, they would have been routed accordingly.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

I agree with UTX1, you are a Contractor. Within reason you can respectfully decline one cart and choose one that makes sense to you.

Now sure they can tell you park your car gere and get this cart, but some "cool talk" with someone and you're pretty good to switch something that makes sense.


On the Flip Side, I just get it done and I really dont care where they send me 99% of the time. If you cant get it done within the 4 hr Block bring it back to the station, problem solved.

Dont let this Job stress you, this is supposed to be an easy one.......


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

J.F.R. said:


> I agree with UTX1, you are a Contractor. Within reason you can respectfully decline one cart and choose one that makes sense to you.
> 
> Now sure they can tell you park your car gere and get this cart, but some "cool talk" with someone and you're pretty good to switch something that makes sense.
> 
> ...


That's actually the way it should be. Fairly much just show up and get paid.
Drop off a few packages while you sip a beverage. Don't get worked up over any of it.
Come back tomorrow and do some more. It'll be something else tomorrow anyway.
Easy does it.


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

On one day all my deliveries were going to one side of town and after I checked one of the boxes took me to the opposite side of town so before I scanned it I gave it to the attendant and told him he just took it back. It was probably put in my bundle by mistake.

Just make sure you check and double check the packages.


----------



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

Ask for a pick slip if your warehouse has one available. It lists the packages by sorting filter that are supposed to be on the route and the package count.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Philt said:


> Ask for a pick slip if your warehouse has one available. It lists the packages by sorting filter that are supposed to be on the route and the package count.


This way, driver can walk up to them and say I'm missing this and this and
I've already checked and it's wasn't on the cart and I don't have it on board.

Then, instead of driver having to jump around and dance and look for something
that he/she knows is not there, it instead appears the driver knows what their doing
and the sort staff needs help finding their own ass, which is more often the case.

You'll know how many and what order you'll load up and although not always,
it can give you idea of how long it should take, if it's an area you've been to before.


----------

